# Recommend book for learning HTML, CSS.



## aritrap (Jul 4, 2008)

Can anyone plz recommend a book for learning HTML and CSS? 
*They may be two different books.

Plz dont recommend online tutorial like W3schools or HTML goodies as i dont have a net connection at home.*


----------



## Garbage (Jul 4, 2008)

Try "Learning Web Designing" by O'Reilly Media.

It's very good book...  Search if u want PDF version . U know where to search.


----------



## k6153r (Jul 4, 2008)

HTML Black Book.
and,
Spinning the Web.

I use those.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 4, 2008)

www.w3schools.com


----------



## Garbage (Jul 4, 2008)

lywyre said:


> www.w3schools.com





			
				aritrap said:
			
		

> Plz dont recommend online tutorial like W3schools or HTML goodies as i dont have a net connection at home.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

htmlgoodies


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2008)

htmldog.com. No idea of books.


----------



## siddes (Jul 5, 2008)

b213.net

download as many as you want


----------



## redhat (Jul 6, 2008)

try the HTML bible... its a good book.. dunoo much abt it... though i reffered to it in my beginning times n liked it much...


----------



## janki2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

My Favourites in HTML

Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML

For CSS 
The Ultimate CSS Reference

If above CSS tooo costly check for e-book.

Hope that helps

Janki


----------



## krates (Jul 8, 2008)

get any but don't get the dummies book

they teach like u don't even no how to handle the mouse

better get sams teaches you html in 24 hours


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sams teach urself series is highly recommended


----------



## nirjhar (Jul 20, 2008)

www.esnips.com is the best site to download any types of books
GGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  
                     &&&&&&&&&&&
1NjOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey lookie wat I found !!
*headfirstlabs.com/Images/hfhtml_cover.gif


----------



## Nimda (Jul 20, 2008)

I really suggest you take a look at the HTML intro provided at w3schools.com. Going through their "Basic" section shouldn't take more than an hour or two. It's great to get your feet wet. Here's the link: HTML Introduction - W3Schools

Once you go through that, go ahead and buy a book. I personally used HTML Bible to learn it. But there are probably better books out there...


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 24, 2008)

aritrap said:


> Can anyone plz recommend a book for learning HTML and CSS?
> *They may be two different books.
> 
> Plz dont recommend online tutorial like W3schools or HTML goodies as i dont have a net connection at home.*



Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML: with CSS & XHTML
        - By Elisabeth Freeman, Eric Freeman
        - O'Reilly


----------

